# snapper fishing



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i was wathching a fishing show called the spanish fly and they were in south florida catching cubera snapper using live spiney lobsters hooking them in the tail with a #10 circle hook and they were hitting it like crazy not knowing for sure how long they had been there filming but i have a question,if cubera like spiney lobsters is it possible to use live crawfish snapper fishing, i ask this because i caught a 22 pound snapper saturday at the edge and in its belly it had what appeared to be a crab claw if so where can u find live crawfish/mudbugs


----------



## Kodiak_Man (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats a monster!

I hadn't personally tried using crawfish in salt waterbut I don't think they would survive too long _in_ the salt water. They are typically found along the edge of *fresh* *water* streams, ditches, canals and rivers under rocks and on the banks in little muddy holes. I don't know where to catch them around here cause I'm not from here so I hope someone lets us know. If you were to use a crawfish for snapper, try hooking it through the tail and when it dies, just twitch it around the snapper hole. crawfish swim away from threats backwards with their tail folded inward. Good Luck!


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Never tried live but have successfully caught snapper with boiled bugs. I imagine live would work but regardless there are much better bait choices for big snapper.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

shhhhhh They work and will stay alive quite awhile. Ditches or streams with rocks are best to find them but watch out because a decent sized rock can cover up a big damn snake! Not sure of FWC take on using them but they do work. I had the same idea a couple of years ago


----------



## Kodiak_Man (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah..big damn snakes suck! and don't stick your bare hand into a crawfish hole either!:nonono


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

yea crawfish will stay alive a long time in satwater thats what we use to clean ours out before we cook them. salt makes them expell all of there waste so you dont have to worry about nasty stuff when you eat them. old ******* taught me that trick


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

well i guess i will have to get some for thursday and give them a try i cant find anywhere on fwc where it is against the law so i guess it is ok to use them


----------



## Kodiak_Man (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd say go for it! And let us know how ya do, please. I'm as currious as anyone but don't have a good snapper hole anymore to try it out.

:usaflag


----------

